# Allergies in my doe?????



## Lizzielou118 (Sep 13, 2012)

Since last fall my 5 yr old Lamancha Does seems to get seasonal allergies. She has open pasture and I recently tried to "de-dust" the barn (what a joke that was  )anyone have any suggestions? She just sneezes alot and rubs her noes, but only in the fall and in the early spring.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 13, 2012)

If the mucas in her nose is clear, she is just reacting to the dust.  We had a lot of that in our goats this year, because it has been so dry here.

Plus they love to roll around in the dust to keep away mites, etc.

If you got out and rolled around in the dust you'd be sneezing too. LOL.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 13, 2012)

There is something you can spray in her nose for colds and allergies.  I can't remember what the heck it is called. sorry. Maybe someone else will remember.


Here is a thread with the information in it. 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13871


----------



## elevan (Sep 13, 2012)

Benedryl - Allergies - _Note:  I only give it one time a day in the morning though personally._
DOSING CHART
Dose every 6-8 hours:
Weight:          Liquid 12.5mg/5ml  
17-21 lbs               3/4 tsp (3.75ml)             
22-32 lbs               1 tsp (5ml)           
33-42 lbs               1 1/2 tsp (7.5ml)               
43-53 lbs               2 tsp (10ml)        
54-64 lbs               2 1/2 tsp (12.5ml)                             
65-75 lbs               3 tsp (15ml)                         
76-86 lbs               3 1/2 tsp (17.5ml)                             
>86 lbs                  4 tsp (20ml)


----------



## Lizzielou118 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Im glad its normal  She doesn't have a runny noes so I think we are gonna be just fine.


----------

